
Nice Comparison Between JMeter and Gatlling - javinpaul
https://octoperf.com/blog/2015/06/08/jmeter-vs-gatling/
======
moocowtruck
Currently i use gatling with clojure using [https://github.com/mhjort/clj-
gatling](https://github.com/mhjort/clj-gatling) and it works _extremely_
well... there something like this for jmeter? I'm looking at jmeters website
and even though you picked it as winner it looks complex AF to me :(

